# Equipment



## Rhys 11 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking for some weight lifting gloves, and possibly a belt

I like thin gloves, no thick fckers, and with the belt, i was looking for one i can attatch plates to for pull ups and dips?

Not looking to spend alot, any suggestions?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Rhys 11 said:


> Looking for some weight lifting gloves, and possibly a belt
> 
> I like thin gloves, no thick fckers, and with the belt, i was looking for one i can attatch plates to for pull ups and dips?
> 
> Not looking to spend alot, any suggestions?


powerhouse-fitness.co.uk

i take it you already have straps?


----------



## Rhys 11 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm trying to avoid straps atm as i'd like to work on grip strength? get some decent forearms?

Unless i need them i guess.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't get the gloves. Get straps, try them out and see what works for you

They really do help. I use them on the last set or last two sets when I know my grip is failing, they help so the muscle can still be worked without my grip failing first

You can still build your grip strength on the first 3 or 4 sets - my grip strength actually increased very quickly, noticeable difference in 3 weeks tbh


----------



## Rhys 11 (Dec 9, 2010)

ah ok, i'll have a look at them then thanks.


----------

